# kool stop koolite ti



## frank418 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi all, has anyone bought or used these pads from koolstop.com called koolite ti ? they are said tobe the lightest brake pad and houseing on the market today ! but they cost alot of money like $100.00 a pair


----------

